# flagging question



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm a newbe to goose hunting making the switch from river ducks to cornfield geese, I've yet to feel confident enough in my calling to rely soley on that so I want to try adding flagging the question is do you flag side to side or up and down. Also I almost sound like a goose when I use a sean mann eastern shoreman flute call. My other call is a meat grinder short reed which sounds like a kazoo. Do I practice one or the other or stick to only one? Cornfields rule!
any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

well first thing.....when you flag, it dont really matter how you flag i mean you dont wanna just we wavin a peice of black cloth but if you have a flag then i usually go up and down. With my flag, it is home made and i just usually go back and forth and it dont seem to bother them. Also watch the geese and see what they do, then mimick they're movement. Also it dont really matter what call you use. I usually have, well if im goin specificly for geese, i will have 3 different goose calls. A flute, and 2 short reeds. I have a loman flute, A double cluck plus short reed knight and hale, and a Honk the USA which is costume made. Also on the short reed you want to say Hooo-Wit into it which is a good start on making a basic honk. any other question on it just shoot me a pm.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i would suggest just using one of the calls if your just starting out calling. flutes and shortreeds require different blowing styles and different air pressure. if i were u i would try to learn the shortreed because in the long run they can make a wider variety of sounds which results in more realism and versitilty. my .02


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

It really does not matter if you flag from side to side or up and down. When the geese approach your spread your flaging style should resemble geese landing. For your calling situation however I really do think that you should work on getting better with you short reed before you do anything else. :fro:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Go with the short reed for sure, you can get a lot more out of it!! Practice x 3. Good Luck!!

100 POSTS YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Deffinately go with the short reed just practice when you have nothin else to do and it will come along quicker than you think.

_______________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

what we do with flags (Flagman Tflags) is fly up and glide down and when geese are way closer and u still want a little bit more flaggin we always just do the one flap and drop the flag. Other then that on the call side i would use a flute in the field and practice with a short reed at home. My bigriver u can call without using ur hands so u dont need to practice that, but since i moved up to a shortreed thats all i blow. shortreeds if not well practiced u can stick the reed, sqeek it or any 100s of things to mess up on. IMO

PS. Pretty soon with all that practice u'll be doing some moanin', cluckin', double cluckin', come back, murmurs and spit notes like a pro.  hes like "huh? whats that?" lol just kiddin'

lata, 2d


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Stay wit the short reed. I have used it exclusively, to my hunting partners frustration, but I know if I don't use it I will never get good at it. Of course just when I think I am getting the hang of it I hunt with Decoyer, TGB-3 and GG and that brings me back to reality and I just leave all my calls in the case. Besides, when you hunt with GB-3 you need to be able to shoot fast, no time to call!!!! :wink:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Two things to know..on the Flute your tongue breaks the notes.....on a short reed take the tip of your tongue and put it against the back of your bottom teeth...

I was in the same boat when I bought my short reed call last year....But after figuring it out(if takes practice) It is the only call I use now..

Good luck!! The other thing you might want to do is buy a calling CD or video..I purchased Foiles Strat Meat CD and Honker Talk Video..they are both a good start...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Two things to know..on the Flute your tongue breaks the notes.....on a short reed take the tip of your tongue and put it against the back of your bottom teeth...


Not for everybody. Foiles instructs people on that method, but Tim Ground instructs you to use your tongue. I personally break the call with my tongue. I think it boils down to whatever is comfortable to you. I could never get the hang of breaking the call with my throat. My clucks just weren't crisp enough. My two cents!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

dblkluk - I was wondering that very thing. I can make one decent sound with a short reed call and I was wondering if I need to use more or less tongue or something...I'll have to give that a go.


----------



## saskhunter (Nov 10, 2004)

to every body on this page that is giving advise to this guy that is new to calling the SEAN MANN eastershormen is NOT a flute, go to his web page and read about it then look at the success that it has had in calling compition, then down load were it says listen to call then re-think what you have have wrote. iam not knocking the short reed calls i blow both a SM and strait meat honker


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Honker Talk is a great video to get, he has a lot of helpful info on it.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree, go with the short reed. It may take alot of practice, but it will be worth it. I also agree to use your tongue to break your call. Just like ol tim grounds says. It may sound like crap at first but practice practice practice and you will be amazed


----------

